# HDMI/Coax Wall Plate



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

Where can I find a reasonably priced one of these?


----------



## tmanmi (Mar 25, 2005)

Not sure what you consider reasonable but here's a few.

www.google.com/products?hl=en&q=hdmi+wall+plate+with+coax&um=1&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

tmanmi said:


> Not sure what you consider reasonable but here's a few.
> 
> www.google.com/products?hl=en&q=hdmi+wall+plate+with+coax&um=1&ie=UTF-8


Perfect, Thanks!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Just make sure you junk the crappy "gold" barrel connector.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

It would be nice to see a wallplate with a hdmi outlet and a 110 ac plug outlet. Then I can hang my vizio on the wall with no cables showing.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

B Newt said:


> It would be nice to see a wallplate with a hdmi outlet and a 110 ac plug outlet. Then I can hang my vizio on the wall with no cables showing.


http://www.vanco1.com/sales/sheets/LCDPlasmaBox.pdf


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Kelmey said:


> Perfect, Thanks!


Unless I miss my guess, that "crappy" coax connector is rated to 3GHz.

The idea that you shouldn't insert breaks in the line is a good one though.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

harsh said:


> Unless I miss my guess, that "crappy" coax connector is rated to 3GHz.


I saw nothing to indicate that in any of the links posted (including the Google returns), plus the center insulator isn't blue, which is fairly standard for F barrel connectors rated to at least 2.25 GHz. In fact, I've never seen a gold-plated barrel connector rated to 2.25 GHz; most gold barrels are cheap junk with LOTS of loss.

I routinely "fix" sat signal problems and "fuzzy Cable picture" problems by replacing cheap barrel connectors, especially those that often come in wallplates, with high quality 3 GHz-rated barrels.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

IIP said:


> In fact, I've never seen a gold-plated barrel connector rated to 2.25 GHz; most gold barrels are cheap junk with LOTS of loss.


Welcome to the world of China, Inc.. The Chinese seem to be using a dark red center in their F couplers to signify 3GHz capability. To many, the color of the dielectric is akin to what color grease you pack your wheel bearings with.


----------



## Kelmey (Jan 24, 2008)

B Newt said:


> It would be nice to see a wallplate with a hdmi outlet and a 110 ac plug outlet. Then I can hang my vizio on the wall with no cables showing.


I am actually getting one of these. It wont look the cleanest, but it will be hidden behind my wall mounted TV anyway. Keep in mind. the wall I have the TV on is 10 feet from my TV and I have easy access to this plat from behind the wall.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

B Newt said:


> It would be nice to see a wallplate with a hdmi outlet and a 110 ac plug outlet. Then I can hang my vizio on the wall with no cables showing.


You really, really don't want to mix AC and low voltage signals such as audio, video or digital video in the same outlet box.

Aside from I believe being against electrical code, the potential for interference is huge.

Note the PDF referenced above shows a box that is multiple gang, keeping AC in one box and low voltage signals in others.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

kucharsk said:


> You really, really don't want to mix AC and low voltage signals such as audio, video or digital video in the same outlet box.
> 
> Aside from I believe being against electrical code, the potential for interference is huge.
> 
> Note the PDF referenced above shows a box that is multiple gang, keeping AC in one box and low voltage signals in others.


I tend to agree with above statement. Not so much because being in the same box is a problem or whether it is against code. The reason I agree is if the box is all in the same frame then the cables will get run together. Then the long parallel lines will induce problems. Induction can cause analog audio problems and if there are induced pulses in the lines could cause problems with digital signals.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

whatchel1 said:


> Induction can cause analog audio problems and if there are induced pulses in the lines could cause problems with digital signals.


Induction causes all sorts of problems with analog, but HDMI is entirely digital.

It is absolutely against code to put power and low voltage in the same box.

Next time you wander down to the hardware or home improvement store, ask them what the difference is between the blue outlet boxes and the orange outlet boxes.


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

I bought single HDMI plates from monoprice and out of necessity, took a Dremel and made my own HDMI/coax plates. It wasn't my original intent but works nonetheless!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Kelmey said:


> I am actually getting one of these. It wont look the cleanest, but it will be hidden behind my wall mounted TV anyway. Keep in mind. the wall I have the TV on is 10 feet from my TV and I have easy access to this plat from behind the wall.


Nice mouse chutes.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

Kelmey said:


> Where can I find a reasonably priced one of these?


Cool did't know they made such.


----------

